# Health Benefits of Grapes:



## irene54 (Mar 9, 2013)

-Asthma
 -Heart diseases
 -Migraine
 -Constipation
 -Indigestion
 -Fatigue
 -Kidney disorders
 -Breast cancer
 -Alzheimer’s disease
 -Blood cholesterol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2013)

Dark grapes are also know to have Lutein, which is very beneficial for the eyes.  I take a Lutein supplement daily, in hopes of warding off age related eye conditions like macular degeneration.  Here's some more about grapes...http://www.grapescience.com/grape-chemistry/the-polyphenol-one-powerful-ingredient-for-health.aspx


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 9, 2013)

I like grapes. I don't care much for wine but I drink a half glass of red wine most evenings.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 10, 2013)

I see grapes and other fruits as natural water containers. Of course the fruity nutrients are a big part of it as well as the taste but we also are getting additional water which most of us do not get enough of anyway.


----------



## irene54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Grapes are great! <i always eat them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2013)

I eat some grapes in the summertime, when they're reasonably priced at the market, but mostly enjoy the purple juice, unsweetened of course.


----------



## missy (Mar 17, 2013)

I love grapes, but I've not been buying them because of the sugar content and I over indulge. But I'm going to put them back on my grocery list.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, great! Now I'm craving grapes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like them a lot, especially the green ones, but only if I'm reclining on the Imperial Divan and being fed by my slave-girls. As for their liquid state, I've never been much of a wine kind-of-sewer.

... do they use grapes in Jack Daniels and Southern Comfort?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

Wine.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 23, 2013)

I like grapes, but I am picky about them. I like about every color, but I do not want them either too sweet, nor too sour. And they have to be huge in size and almost bursting out of the skins. I detest ones that are starting to shrivel up a bit, and they just don't have that juicy crisp taste. I know that grapes are very healthy, and are also said to kill the cancer cells, so I try to always include them in my diet. When they start to shrivel, I put them in the blender and make a grape smoothie, so I don't waste any.

I really like fresh grapes right off of the vine. We had all kinds of fruit trees, and berry vines, and grapes when I was growing up, so picking them off the backyard grape vine was the approved way of eating them. A bowl of fresh blackberries or raspberries and cream was my favorite summertime breakfast .

If I got sick, my mom would bring me grape juice with ice in it, and that is what I had to drink until I got well again. Sometimes she mixed the grape juice with ginger ale, and she called that  "Blood Transfusion". ( my mom always had these cool names for things, I think this referred to the dark cranberry color that it turned when mixed with the grape juice.)


----------



## Pricklypear (May 23, 2013)

I love grapes.  Planted a Thomson seedless vine in my garden two years ago.  I thought it died last winter so I planted another.  I procrastinated on getting the second vine out long enough to notice that the first one was still viable.  So now I have two.
I may have a few grapes next year.  We'll see.

For now I'll have to buy them at the market.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 24, 2013)

I planted some grapes also,  but they are pretty small, so it will probably be a year or more before I even find one little grape. I will just enjoy the beauty of the vine until then. I also planted a few blueberry bushes, so maybe I will have at least a few berries by next year.
The  blackberries are absolutely loaded with blossoms, so I will enjoy those until the others get old enough to start bearing, and I really love blackberries, as well. I like them much better than grapes, truth be known...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2013)

Mmmm...blueberries are super healthy too!  And wild blackberries, so good!  I always liked berries over grapes, but variety is the spice of life!


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)

Way back when . . . we were boycotting grapes.  I did until my son was born and he loved them.  Sorry, Cesar.  I cared for your cause but my baby came first.


----------

